# Elmshorn und umgebung...



## KJ-Racing (5. Dezember 2007)

hey... eigentlich sind wir zu 2 und sind beide ziemliche anfänger mit hardtails und ich suche jetzt für uns nette biker(innen) die vllt ein paar nette strecken im kreis pinneberg kennen...  tempo sollte anfangs denke ich mittel sein und das kann man ja steigern....


----------



## bjoernsen (6. Dezember 2007)

MTB in Kreis Pinneberg.... da muß ich mal überlegen...
Also man kann ein bisschen Liether Park rumfahren  , aber sonst... 
Das nächste gelegene, für MTB geeignet, wären die Wege am Elbufer zwischen Wedel und Blankenese. 

da würde ich lieber Dein RR schnappen und einfach losfahren..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KJ-Racing (6. Dezember 2007)

naja mein neus rennrad wir dim winternciht mehr gefahren, jetzt habe ich ein mtb jetzt will ich im winter nur damit fahren...


----------



## m.h.g.g. (17. Dezember 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

ich fahre als GA immer den Krückauwanderweg bis Barmstedt und dann in die Heeder Tannen. Dort einmal quer durch und über Heede, Bullenkuhlen, Bevern und Seeth-Ekholt wieder zurück. Um und bei 50 km!!! Im Ranzauer Forst und in den Heeder Tannen sind ein paar "Flachlandtrails" vorhanden!!!

Gruß Micha


----------



## falkd (31. Dezember 2007)

Du kannst natürlich die Bergsimulation (Deich) entlangeiern und alle 50m Schafgatter öffnen. Allerdings direkt hinterm Deich ist schöner. Ich würde von Elmshorn mal die Elbmarsch anpeilen, so bis kurz vor Wedel und ab Holm nördlich Uetersen zurück. Mit etwas Stückeln kommt man sehr asphaltarm durch die Gegend über Feldwege und diese Betontreckerspuren. Auf Wunsch such ich mal meine Tracks zusammen (ein paar Streifen Elmshorn).

Falk D.

Das schlammfarbene Etwas im Tävsmoor bin dann ich.


----------



## Jakli (26. Oktober 2021)

KJ-Racing schrieb:


> hey... eigentlich sind wir zu 2 und sind beide ziemliche anfänger mit hardtails und ich suche jetzt für uns nette biker(innen) die vllt ein paar nette strecken im kreis pinneberg kennen...  tempo sollte anfangs denke ich mittel sein und das kann man ja steigern....


----------

